# Betta Rescue Stories!



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

Not sure if this is already a thread or not. I couldn't find one like this so... Here it is! 

This is just a thread to share your Betta rescue stories!

Feel Free to share pictures of your rescued Betta as well


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

This is a great idea  I recently rescued a male VT Dalmatian betta from the local walmart. He wasn't in bad shaped besides being stressed and having clamped fins. They had just recieved their betta shipment. He would have most likely died from a disease there in his dirty cup or would have been bought by an irresponsible person who would have bought a bowl that is displayed right next to them. I gave him to my grandmother because my husband would have divorced me if I came home with another fish  I will be going to her home weekly to do the water changes. She loves him so much! She's already named him Joey and gets excited to wake up to feed him. I'll get a picture of him this Monday when I go to clean his tank


----------



## swilka (Sep 13, 2015)

my old pal juni (whos no longer with us, swim in peace little man) was my roommates fish but she was so bad at taking care of him i kinda stole him lol
this is him when i first found him








this was him a few months after proper care with me








he was a very friendly and lively fish, i'll never forget him


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

This is my Multicolor VT Sammy. he's my little psychology experiment rescue. My school's psychology department uses bettas in an experiment where they condition them to be more aggressive then usual towards reflections or seeing other males on the opposite side of the tank (not in same tank). He was clamped and bloated when I got him and now he's spread out and full of piss and vinegar. He flares at your finger when you put it by his tank, he'll flare at you when you look at him the wrong way, he'll flare at just about anything. He's definitely grown since I got him and he's flourished wonderfully. I will have had him a year on October 28th. 

Sammy the day I got him: 








Sammy now:


----------



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

BettaStarter24 said:


> This is my Multicolor VT Sammy. he's my little psychology experiment rescue. My school's psychology department uses bettas in an experiment where they condition them to be more aggressive then usual towards reflections or seeing other males on the opposite side of the tank (not in same tank). He was clamped and bloated when I got him and now he's spread out and full of piss and vinegar. He flares at your finger when you put it by his tank, he'll flare at you when you look at him the wrong way, he'll flare at just about anything. He's definitely grown since I got him and he's flourished wonderfully. I will have had him a year on October 28th.
> 
> Sammy the day I got him:
> View attachment 630682
> ...


Oh my gosh! I just realized a lot of your fishes names were after Supernatural characters/cast members! I almost named my Betta Winchester (Winnie for short) but decided against it! Love it! 

Funny that I just noticed this when I changed my avatar to something Supernatural related :lol:


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't have any photos anymore since this particular betta passed away a few months ago. 

But when I was still in school I rescued a betta from an art installation. Short version of the story is a friend of a friend created this art installation where he put a 10 gallon fish tank inside a broken copy machine. The tank was unheated, unfiltered and was not given a water change in over a month. To make it worse, the tank was in a room that the school turned off the heat in at night so the temperature in the room got down to the 30-40s F. I had him for a little over a year once I rescued him.


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Here's Joey


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Here he is again with the flash on my camera. He's actually a very pretty fish considering he came from Walmart


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

swilka said:


> my old pal juni (whos no longer with us, swim in peace little man) was my roommates fish but she was so bad at taking care of him i kinda stole him lol
> this is him when i first found him
> 
> 
> ...


 omg i think i have his brother!! Angle is a copy of him


----------

